# Perth, Western Australia - Photographic Evolution Of A City



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

EVOLUTION OF A CITY

Here are some approximately decade-by-decade pictures of Perth's changing skyline over her 175 year history, from a struggling backwater to a world mining centre...

1829


1847


1856


1870s


1885


1895


1900s


1912


1920s


1935


1940s


1955


1960s


1977


1982


1992


2001


Future Perth


----------



## Xavixav (Jul 27, 2007)

How's life in Perth?


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Never been better, really. Perth has a heap of new buildings going up on the back of it's largest ever resources boom, as well as some exciting infrastructure programmes. The downside is, it's winter right now, and the city sits on some of the best beaches in the world...

How is beautiful Sao Paolo?


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Very interesting. Central Park and Bank West really changed the appearance of the skyline. Not only the height, but also the style. I guess boxy towers were in style in the 60's, 70's, and 80's in Australia, also?

Great skyline, nevertheless. kay:


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks TRMD. We enjoy the view from Kings Park overlooking the city when picnicking.

Not sure we should even go there re the boxy towers. Perth had its first major boom in the goldrush days of the late 19th and early 20th centuries, the legacy of which was some beautiful, albeit modest buildings. 

However, come the 1960s with Western Australia's second major resources boom, many of these buildings and hotels were torn down without a second thought, replaced by the boring boxes, especially down St George's Terrace, the main thoroughfare of the CBD.

As a result, Perth suffers from an acute shortage of decent, world-class heritage buildings, and an over-burden of shameful, boring highrises.

However, the rot eventually stopped, and the next major building flurry of the 80s saw the more interesting towers developed, changing the cityscape dramatically, and blending in with the remaining historic structures.

This latest resources boom on the back of China and India's thirst for metals and energy (yes, Perth has pretty much a single financial dimension) has sparked the latest round of frenzied apartment and commercial office building, many designs rather awful but with a few exceptions, which can be found on this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=199


----------



## Get Perth Moving (Jun 17, 2007)

Perth has a great skyline and it will be enhanced further with proposed foreshore development, which will be lower rise and scaled back from the shoreline. This is going to happen and the Govt are talking governanve models which should be agreed upon within the next month.


----------



## sky_POZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Impresive :cheers:


----------



## Xavixav (Jul 27, 2007)

Winter in "beautiful" São Paulo too, with a cold front sweeping over Southern Brazil, and no insulation whatsoever in the apartments: this city wasn't built for winter.
Otherwise, São Paulo chaotic as always, and still in shock in the aftermath of the plane crash...


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Does Perth have a large Japanese population like Gold Coast?


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Not really. In the 1980s many Japanese couples holidayed here, especially honeymooners, but I don't believe Japanese are as common these days in Perth, certainly not compared to the Gold Coast.

The largest migrant populations in Perth come from the United Kingdom, South Africa, New Zealand and Asia (particularly Malaysia and Vietnam).


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Evolution of the Perth Town Hall and surrounding streets...

Under Construction 1868


Under Construction 1870


Completed C1870


1880s - Pensioner Guards


1897 - Diamond Jubilee of Queen Victoria


C1903 - From Hay Street


1916 - Vote YES for conscription


1920s - From Barrack Street


1929 - New Years' Eve


1933 - From Barrack Street


1953 - From Hay Street


1967 - From Hay Street


1970s - From Barrack Street


2006


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Xavixav said:


> How's life in Perth?


As an outsider I can say that it's really nice... The only problem it seems to be is the silly alcohol legislation... it is the major barrier infront of the night life here...


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Absolutely. If you follow the Perth thread (and as you're living here studying I think you should!) you will see that the pollies are really split over the issue of alcohol legislation. The State government agrees with it, but the local councils are generally against it, so few bars are opening in response to the more liberal legislation. 

After being more or less a big country town for much of its existence, Perth is starting to grow up, but it's having its share of teething troubles. Do what we do and bitch about it on the West Australia forum!


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Havent most of the old buildings in Perth been knocked down?


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

HirakataShi said:


> Does Perth have a large Japanese population like Gold Coast?


I'm sure Sydney has a higher Japanese population than Gold Coast. Anyhow, Gold Coast is the worst part of Australia!> only apartments and a beach. Perth is the 2nd worst. in my opinion!


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

lovecharlie said:


> Havent most of the old buildings in Perth been knocked down?


Yes and no. Many beautiful old buildings were pulled down in the 60s and 70s when Perth experienced its biggest resources boom since the 1800s gold rush. But the history of Perth is a history of discontinuity as WA has started afresh with each new wave of settlers and mining discoveries. This discontinuity is reflected in its architecture. The city has been rebuilt again and again, especially St George's Terrace which is the physical expression of the same theme, and the street where some of the biggest 'crimes against architecture' have taken place.

Saying that, many visitors have been surprised by the amount of period buildings still standing in Perth, especially around Hay Street in the City. And the Heritage Council's growing strength has prevented any further abuses from the 80s onward. And of course Fremantle, now a Perth suburb, is renowned for being a fully Victorian-period port.


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

fox1 said:


> I'm sure Sydney has a higher Japanese population than Gold Coast. Anyhow, Gold Coast is the worst part of Australia!> only apartments and a beach. Perth is the 2nd worst. in my opinion!


You can't please all the people all the time...


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah, I know. sorry, I'm just not a huge fan of Perth. I know I don't need to say sorry about that. 

Anyhow, Perth is big enough to cope with me not being a fan, I'm sure..


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it all depends what you are looking for in a city, and whether or not you know somebody in that city. I didn't particularly enjoy Vancouver, though I probably should have. But the weather was bad, I had no transport, didn't find much to do, was at the end of my travels etc.

I have a love/hate relationship with my town. I left it many years ago to live on the east coast of Australia, then London and Brussels, but still returned a couple of years ago having accepted its faults, and I'm very happy here.

Should you ever come back, get in touch with a West Aussie forumer - I'm sure one of us wouldn't hesitate in taking you to the hot spots.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

dallastexjr said:


> Absolutely. If you follow the Perth thread (and as you're living here studying I think you should!) you will see that the pollies are really split over the issue of alcohol legislation. The State government agrees with it, but the local councils are generally against it, so few bars are opening in response to the more liberal legislation.
> 
> After being more or less a big country town for much of its existence, Perth is starting to grow up, but it's having its share of teething troubles. Do what we do and bitch about it on the West Australia forum!


I am following the WA forum.  and as I learn more about this beautiful city I will participate in the related threads.. kay:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I really want to visit Perth so close to Asia, Africa and Europe I am sure there will be non stop flights once the new aircrafts are out!

Amazing waterfront, when is that going to be finished?


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

i bet its Perthfect.......


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosswebsdale/3275458313/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeromeb...er/3276415852/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Australia's best and most beautiful city IMO!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perth city is really great! :cheers:


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

wexford said:


>


A few Perth city pics from Wexford from the http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=900486&page=11 Thread.

Thought I post some here, coz I think they r great.
All credit from pics goes to Wexford.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In Perth city, i like the skyline of the city  as seen examble below in that photo


dallastexjr said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosswebsdale/3275458313/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Australia's best and most beautiful city IMO!


oke: mmm...I don't think so...Perth is beautiful, your right on that, but MELBOURNE RULES!!


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol.
Melbournes alright, to big for me, I rather Perth .
Thought london is bigger then both x 5 lol, and I loved London, but Perth is the best place to grow up.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Perth has a very photogenic skyline 

i can't wait to see BHP in the skyline


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

makes no sense without imageshack:mad2:


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.diserio.com/perthskyline.html

#39 lol.
Its old though...and wat cant u see the bell tower?

Heres some then...plus the one i posted before...


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Three pictures I took when I was at our fail airport lol 

ahh it keeps going weird...
http://img7.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p6030100.jpg

just go to that lol


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Australian cities seem rather cool and laid back. Nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bell Tower









Back of City 1









Back of City 2










Just came back from city, so I just chuck these 3 in here...


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice photos of this city.


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Updated pics of Perth...

All photos by SSC forumers unless otherwise stated. Credits above pics.

Jarkti


jarkti said:


>


Docker posted - streamed online from Red Bull Air Race


docker said:


>


Jacoboy7


jacoboy7 said:


>





jarkti said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/brendantimmons/4475664941/


..Adam


..adam said:


>


Docker


docker said:


> from somewhere north of perth...


Bartbart


BartBart said:


>





[email protected] said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessierose_/4475320591/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jacoboy7 said:


>


What is that structure?


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

It's known as the 'Swan Bells' and is used to house a donation made from the UK to Western Australia to celebrate Australia's Bicentenary in 1988. 

Britain donated a set of twelve bells from St Martin-in-the-Fields church in Trafalgar Square in London; six others, cast in recent times by the Whitechapel Bell Foundry, round off the set. 

The bells are important because they are known to have rung as the explorer James Cook set sail on the voyage that founded Australia.


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

perth is looking good for sure!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott_photos/2309773086/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/football-austria/4526024833/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_sledge/3750058642/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogertwong/3946702255/sizes/l/


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Any street view photos?


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

For Dutchmaster - some street views  Photo credits either SSC members names' above, or flickr links...

Docker


docker said:


>


Docker


docker said:


>


Jarkti


jarkti said:


>


Jarkti


jarkti said:


>


Alvse


alvse said:


>


Vic-K


vic-k said:


>


Jarkti


jarkti said:


>


Crave


crave said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> jarkti said:
> ...


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## Ferm65 (Oct 10, 2010)

Perth looks like the most beautyful town in the world! I planning to visit Perth in novembre or december. Is it a safe city? Can anyone tell me if there is a bus or train to Geraldton? Also plans to visit Geraldton while I am on the other side of the world.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

In and around perth city...


[email protected] said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4588997121/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





matt.perth said:


> By Philip Griffin @ flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipgriffin/4469537805
> 
> 
> 
> ...





matt.perth said:


> By Skazama @ flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/skazama/98200994/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matt.perth (Oct 28, 2007)

A collection of shots i've taken around Perth over the last few years









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5168697067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5439867257/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4948700176/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/3912331704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5089565652/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4894892926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5088972145/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5213114270/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5228635087/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4916404816/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5211084049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5220766632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5605852186/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/3585589979/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/3586238356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5067293354/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4021606529/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4085469961/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4387189016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5088969591/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5234225867/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5229228644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5211078961/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5064888404/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4000013423/in/set-72157610349606409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/4000775532/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/3578466260/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5440756858/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5440223965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5251106515/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5234210791/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5498288530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5563605107/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5477491153/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5471105124/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5458442680/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5457658063/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5251110229/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5125905110/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5717925228/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5717873480/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattausten/5695345111/


Cottesloe, Western Australia by matt austen, on Flickr


Cottesloe, Western Australia by matt austen, on Flickr


Perth, Western Australia by matt austen, on Flickr


Perth, Western Australia by matt austen, on Flickr



Perth, Western Australia by matt austen, on Flickr


Perth, Western Australia by matt austen, on Flickr


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

Just stumbled across this - Wow what an awesome set of photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photo collection from Perth.....:cheers2:


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

_image hosted on Flickr_









by Lauren BB on flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Perth, Western Australia as seen from Kings Park [10556x2500] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Off Fleet Street by Peter Laubman, on Flickr
Birds by Joshua Leong, on Flickr
Town Hall &amp; Soldiers Memorial, Great Eastern Highway, Midland, Perth, Western Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr
Perth skyline by Sander Sloots, on Flickr








Stadium and Bridge by Alan, on Flickr
_G6A6220 by Sameera Gopallawa, on Flickr
Skyworks 2022 from Belmont Pk by Alan, on Flickr
IMG_7990 by Riley, on Flickr


----------

